# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  RB711-MMCX-fixv2

## Convict

Just in case ...

----------


## Acinonyx

!

----------


## Nikiforos

Το έχετε συναντήσει πουθενά αυτό το πρόβλημα? γιατί σε ενα νεο 711 με μονή πολωση για Ν εχω προβλημα οταν στελνω εγω πεφτει το link και δεν ξερω τι φταιει...

----------

